# Multimedia Audio Controller not found????



## setfree (Sep 21, 2004)

I am running Win XP 

I just recently ran into a problem with the New Hardward Found Wizard opening upon reboot. The hardware is looking to install "multimedia audio controller". Since this happened, I have had no sound at all in any program. 

I did all the steps that the support/troubleshoot section suggested, no improvement. 

I went to control panel, sounds, and it says I have no audio device. 
I then went to controlpanel/perfomance and maintanence/system/device manager/ 
Under this-Multimedia audio controller has a yellow question mark with a yellow exclamation point on top. 

Double clicked on it then got 4 tabs 
1.General Tab This device is not configured correctly. 
(Code 1) To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver. 
(Did this to no avail... wizard unable to locate software 

2.Driver Tab and tried all troubleshooting there to no avail 

3.Resource Tab This device isn't using any resources because 
it has a problem 

4.Details Tab Device Instance ld 
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_02088086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FD 
(this info is what came up automatically without scrolling down the list) 


My kids recently used Real Player and noticed the problem with no sound while trying to watch videos. Can you help me locate the problem? I just do not know what to do. 

When I run the new hardware found wizard it asks for the installation disk which I do not have. All software came preinstalled on PC and I only have those disks. After clicking on install automatically, it searches and then comes up "cannot install, the software could not be found." 

We recently installed a Rise of Nations CD that was purchased from an individual on ebay. After installing it we began to have problems with popups, my browser redirecting, etc. Is it possible that this can be related to any of that. Could that CD have had malicious content????? I am completely at a loss of where to begin to resolve this. With step by step instructions I think your help and insight can get me to the bottom of this. THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR TIME AND HELP. 


I do not know if this will help but I included below my scanlog from Hijack This (done on 9-23-04) Did this after downloading StopZilla showed spyware. 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7 
Scan saved at 12:32:06 PM, on 9/23/2004 
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600) 
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180) 

Running processes: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe 
C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\szntsvc.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe 
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe 
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_04\bin\jusched.exe 
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe 
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe 
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe 
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe 
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe 
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe 
C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe 
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE 
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe 
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe 
C:\Program Files\Gator.com\Gator\Gator.exe 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe 
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe 
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe 
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE 
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe 
C:\Program Files\New Folder\HJT.exe 

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id= 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id= 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/ 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id= 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id= 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id= 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id= 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q= 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = wmplayer.exe //ICWLaunch 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000010-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00320615-B6C2-40A6-8F99-F1C52D674FAD} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01F44A8A-8C97-4325-A378-76E68DC4AB2E} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {83DE62E0-5805-11D8-9B25-00E04C60FAF2} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8F4E5661-F99E-4B3E-8D85-0EA71C0748E4} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AEECBFDA-12FA-4881-BDCE-8C3E1CE4B344} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CE188402-6EE7-4022-8868-AB25173A3E14} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: Url Catcher - {CE31A1F7-3D90-4874-8FBE-A5D97F8BC8F1} - (no file) 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SZIEBHO.dll 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F4E04583-354E-4076-BE7D-ED6A80FD66DA} - (no file) 
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll 
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll 
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB} - (no file) 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_04\bin\jusched.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe" 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE" 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background 
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe 
O4 - Global Startup: Gator eWallet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gator.com\Gator\Gator.exe 
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe 
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html 
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html 
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html 
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html 
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html 
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM) 
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite (HKLM) 
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... (HKLM) 
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM) 
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM) 
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM) 
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM) 
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll 
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com 
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://support.fastaccess.com/sdcco...oad/tgctlcm.cab 
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://public.windupdates.com/get_f...7500874c6be0a95 
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...director/sw.cab 
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeu...ontent/opuc.cab 
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/05f25b6...ip/RdxIE601.cab 
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - https://www.gamespyid.com/alaunch.cab 
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} (Groove Control) - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab 
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...8089.8105787037 
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://download.toontown.com/sv1.0.13.15/ttinst.cab 
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/...ller/dwnldr.cab 
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...ash/swflash.cab 
O16 - DPF: {E13F1132-4CA0-4005-84D3-51406E27D269} (BTDownloadCtrl Control) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/th...ownloadCtrl.cab 
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/active...ol_v1-0-3-0.cab


----------



## joat1 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm no security expert, but I do know that you used an outdated version of Hijack This. Download the new version of Hijack This and post another log.


----------



## setfree (Sep 21, 2004)

*How to tell which HijackThis version is most current?*

How can I tell who has the most updated version??? This is the site that I downloaded the program from. As a matter of fact it was the version from User #4. Thanks for your input.


----------



## joat1 (Sep 23, 2004)

setfree said:


> How can I tell who has the most updated version??? This is the site that I downloaded the program from. As a matter of fact it was the version from User #4. Thanks for your input.


It's on version 1.98.2 now -- to learn more about it's creator, Merijn, take a look at http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/index.html or http://www.richardthelionhearted.com/?url=merijn.richardthelionhearted.com (mirror site if Merijn's site is down, which does occur on occassion).

I forgot to add that some of the servers at Majorgeeks.com are not as "up-to-date" as others, because I downloaded an older version of Hijack This from them myself. I found the new Hijack This on #3.


----------



## setfree (Sep 21, 2004)

*Scanlog from updated version of Hijack This*

OK... Found a site that gave directions for updating from inside installed version. thanks for the heads up.

Here is the updated scan log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 9:36:37 PM, on 9/23/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\szntsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\Gator.com\Gator\Gator.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Marc\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = wmplayer.exe //ICWLaunch
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BHObj Class - {00000010-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: MxTargetObj Class - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: LocalNRDObj Class - {00320615-B6C2-40A6-8F99-F1C52D674FAD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Band Class - {01F44A8A-8C97-4325-A378-76E68DC4AB2E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {83DE62E0-5805-11D8-9B25-00E04C60FAF2} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BHObj Class - {8F4E5661-F99E-4B3E-8D85-0EA71C0748E4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NLS UrlCatcher Class - {AEECBFDA-12FA-4881-BDCE-8C3E1CE4B344} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: CB UrlCatcher Class - {CE188402-6EE7-4022-8868-AB25173A3E14} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Url Catcher - {CE31A1F7-3D90-4874-8FBE-A5D97F8BC8F1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SZIEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: ADP UrlCatcher Class - {F4E04583-354E-4076-BE7D-ED6A80FD66DA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Gator eWallet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gator.com\Gator\Gator.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://support.fastaccess.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://public.windupdates.com/get_f...392cf3cfedb2:8f8a5720129398f8c7500874c6be0a95
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/05f25b68f52b6bb44a23/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - https://www.gamespyid.com/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} (Groove Control) - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://download.toontown.com/sv1.0.13.15/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {E13F1132-4CA0-4005-84D3-51406E27D269} (BTDownloadCtrl Control) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/thinktanks/BTDownloadCtrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab
O18 - Protocol: cetihpz - {CF184AD3-CDCB-4168-A3F7-8E447D129300} - C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\comp\hpuiprot.dll


----------



## DizzyGillespie (Oct 10, 2004)

Im havint the same problem =(. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## SmokeyB (Nov 2, 2004)

*Got an answer that worked for me*

I have just been googling to find the solution to this, and found this forum. Although I did'nt learn anything from here, I did figure out what my problem was.
I remebered that I had changed my bios when installing a new graph card, and then remembered that I also have an integrated sound card as well as a Creative one. When I checked my bios again under "intergrated peripherals", sure enough the "Audio Device" (onboard sound) was enabled. I disabled it and have never had the problem since.
HTH Smokey


----------

